# Hose pipe water filter



## tom2018 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello all,

I live in a very hard water area and am fed up with water marks all over my car even after iv dryied and i do t have time to polish every time.

You can get a water filter that fits inline with your hose pipe, anyone no where i can get one i cant find it

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283446


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Here you go from PB

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/aqua-gleam-350-mm-de-ionising-water-filters-cat5.html


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

The item in that link. How long does it last before it need a new filter?

Raceglaze do a system for £99 & I was thinking of going for that.

If the weather is windy you will still need to wipe over the car as dust will stick to the water surely?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

According to PB the ones I've listed in really hard water areas will last 20-25 washes


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

There's a group bub I think.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Do you use it for the entire car wash or the final rince which was sugested to me by Raceglaze & I am in a hard water area?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Wash & rinse your car normally using PW & 2BM then once you've rinsed off the soap hook up the filter then with an open hose go over your car.

There is a how to use section on the PB link

Remember you cannot use these with a PW


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

or buy a DI resin filter vessel and fill it with resin prices have dropped since I bought mine a few years ago gave me over 2 years outputting 0ppm water and that was washing 2-3 cars every 2 weeks and I used it on a pressaure washer. last much longer than the thin tubes above and the cost is more initially but pays for itsself quickly


----------

